# Senecaville lake.



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Senecaville lake lies half way between my brother-in-law's house and mine. We wanted to give it a try this spring but can find nothing about the species, size of the lake, etc.

I would appreciate any information that would be helpful for novices on that particular body of water.

Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try this link?http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...SenecaLakeFishingMap/tabid/19549/Default.aspx


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good lake for saugeye, white bass, crappie and stripers.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

A fish hatchery is there too. Whatever is left over goes into the lake.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Seneca has more Saugeyes stocked in it every year than any lake in the state. It helps when the hatchery is just over the hill. There is a 9in.limit on the Crappies there. From the middle of May on for the next few weeks there is a White Bass run. There are still some big stripers left in it also. Most all the different kinds of fish can be caught by fishing along the face of the Dam by shore fishing if you dont have a boat. Good baits for the whites when they are running are small spinners and jigs.Jigs also get a lot of the Saugeyes. Jerkbaits in chrome have been good for me on the stripers. The Crappies grow to good size there due to the size limit. It also holds a good amount of nice Largemouth and a few Smallmouth. If the wind blows the lake can get rough due to the fact that it is not that deep overall.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info. I'll be sure to pass it on to my brother-in-law. Sounds like a good place to spend a weekend camping and fishing.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They have a lot of nice camp-sites. The Marina side is the most popular by far,but there are a lot of nice camp-sites over on the beach side also. If you have a boat,there is a 299hp.limit on the lake too.If you get to go I am sure you will have a good time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2006)

how is it for catching catfish,and carp?
moose


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> how is it for catching catfish,and carp?
> moose



Decent channels, good quantity. Can catch the smaller ones all day trolling for walleye/saugeye. Big flatheads. Probably one of the better flathead lakes in the state. Don't know about the carp. Many shallow bays where they like to hang out.

I was told that it holds nearly every warmwater fish available in Ohio lakes, mostly due to the hatchery being down the hill. It is the breeding (hatching) ground for the hybrid stripers, so all three types (white bass, hybrids, stripers) are available in the lake when they need some for eggs. A great lake to fish in the early spring and fall during the week when the speedboats and jet skis are put to rest.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The Carp fishing may not be very good this coming year. They had a large fish kill there last year and it seemed to target the carp for some reason. They never did figure out what did the deed, but there were thousands of them floating on top for a long time.


----------



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

A friend of mine has a cottage up at lake Chitauqua ( New York) and said that they had a huge carp kill in 2006. He said they took literally truckloads of dead carp from the lake. DNR had no reason as to why except that it was an unusually hot summer. Of course I don't think thats the reason. I thought carp usually survive in warm water. He also said tht 2007 was a banner year for large perch. He has been going up there for years and said that the fall was the best he had ever seen.


----------

